# Changing to open top



## Jporter (25 Jun 2014)

Lo all!

Thinking of changing from an enclosed hood with inbuilt lighting to an open top. Obviously this will require a new lighting infrastructure.

It's a decent sized tank, 330L,  120cm across and 70cm deep.

Don't want to break the bank - Has anyone heard / or used this brand before, it seems exceedingly 
cheap! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/T5-OVERTA...UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&var=&hash=item9c0719f7ae

Thanks


----------



## ian_m (25 Jun 2014)

Issues are...

- Comes with blue lights, so clearly aimed at marine boys. Will make your plants looks washed out. Plants don't care its light and not have problems with the colour rendering (though your eyes will).
- 6 x 54W is a huge amount of light for planted (not marine) so algae and plant vaporisation will be an issue.
- You cant individual turn tubes on and off to reduce light levels.

Something like this is better, individually powered tubes (OK 2 off), so lighting can be reduced and comes with tubes suitable for making plants look better (as opposed to marine lighting).
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...cm-t5-aquarium-lighting-six-tubes-system.html


----------



## Jporter (25 Jun 2014)

I'm not too worried about the bulbs it comes with as I have 4 of my own in the existing hood which will fit grand. Had been looking at the all pond solutions one but its about £100 dearer with the only benefit being able to turn 2 off which realistically would I use often... hmmm it might be nice to stick them on a timer or something....Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## ian_m (25 Jun 2014)

Quite a few people have got fixtures like this and rewired them to multiple timers, so that can wake the fish & plants up gently on two tubes before engaging warp drive from another timer to tan the fish, kill the plants and grow algae 

Also notice "fans", quite a lot of people don't like fans due to the noise the make, but noise from this unit is not known.


----------



## Jporter (25 Jun 2014)

Well that sorts that then - Hadn't noticed the fans. 

Thanks for the spot ^.^ Shall look at the All pond one a bit more, possibly get the one with fewer tubes. 

I've used them for filters and suchlike before & they seem a reliable supplier.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2014)

Hi all, 





Jporter said:


> Thinking of changing from an enclosed hood with inbuilt lighting to an open top. Obviously this will require a new lighting infrastructure.
> It's a decent sized tank, 330L,  120cm across and 70cm deep. Don't want to break the bank - Has anyone heard / or used this brand before, it seems exceedingly cheap!


 If you don't worry too much about aesthetics you can get horticultural grow lights more cheaply. I've had these "Lightwave T5 luminaires" in the glasshouse for the last few years and they've lasted really well.  <https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/lightwave-120cm-x-4-tube>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (26 Jun 2014)

dw1305 said:


> If you don't worry too much about aesthetics you can get horticultural grow lights more cheaply. I've had these "Lightwave T5 luminaires" in the glasshouse for the last few years and they've lasted really well.  <https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/lightwave-120cm-x-4-tube>.


Not that bad aesthetically IMO... and quite cheap compared to "specific T5 light fixtures" for aquarium that are exactly the same


----------



## Jporter (26 Jun 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  If you don't worry too much about aesthetics you can get horticultural grow lights more cheaply. I've had these "Lightwave T5 luminaires" in the glasshouse for the last few years and they've lasted really well.  <https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/lightwave-120cm-x-4-tube>.
> 
> cheers Darrel


That actually looks quite good, and it doesn't look too bad aesthetically. Not sure about how to hang it though - has anyone ever used that unit before? Also I presume that I would have to DIY some kind of cover to prevent water getting into the innards... Certainly a credible idea though.


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2014)

Jporter said:


> That actually looks quite good, and it doesn't look too bad aesthetically. Not sure about how to hang it though - has anyone ever used that unit before? Also I presume that I would have to DIY some kind of cover to prevent water getting into the innards... Certainly a credible idea though.


If its hung, it will be away from the tank, so water/moisture is not an issue.

Search around on DIY thread people have made some very nice light hanging fixtures using chrome plumbing pipe and chrome fitting. TMC also make a huge range of bits to hang lights.


----------

